# Sky lancia Box Sets. Serie Tv complete in qualità SD a 5€/mese.



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Sky lancia Box Sets. Serie Tv complete in qualità SD a 5€/mese.*

Sky lancia la sfida a Netflix. Nella conferenza stampa odierna, è stato annunciato il nuovo servizio chiamato *"Sky Box Sets"*. 
In sostanza, saranno sempre disponibili on demand *decine e decine di Serie Tv, in cofanetti completi. La qualità della visione sarà in SD (e la cosa ha fatto storcere il naso a parecchi utenti, sebbene Sky garantisca un SD di qualità pari a quello on demand) ed il costo sarà di 5€. 
Altrimenti, se si dispone di Sky Famiglia + HD, sarà già incluso nell'abbonamento.* 

Quali serie TV saranno presenti? House of cards, Criminal Minds, I Soprano, Scandal, The walking dead, Gomorra, X Files, Dexter, True Detective, The Fall, The Knick, Californication, Romanzo criminale, Veep, I Borgia, Mozart in the jungle, The leftovers, In treatment Italia, Six feet under, The comeback, Transparent, Lilyhammer, The last panthers, Fortitude, The Newsroom, Revenge, Manh(a)ttan, Deutschland 83 e altre ancora. 

Arriveranno nei prossimi mesi, invece, Game of thrones, I segreti di Twin Peaks, Mad Man, Shannara, American Horror Story, Vinyl, Homeland, One Upon a time, The Borgias, The Pacific, Looking.

In totale col tempo si arriverà ad un centinaio di Serie Tv complete, sempre disponibili in qualsiasi momento, purché la stagione sia conclusa. Quelle in onda, infatti, continueranno ad essere trasmesse sui rispettivi canali. Le Serie subiranno una rotazione anche in base agli accordi presi con le major.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Catalogo molto importante, ma l'SD è inaccettabile...
Un piccolo sforzo ulteriore, dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2016)

ottimo, ho parecchie serie da recuperare. 

peccato non siano in hd.


----------



## beleno (24 Febbraio 2016)

edit: doppio post scusate


----------



## beleno (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mah, mi lascia un po' interdetto questo Box Sets. La cosa positiva senza dubbio sarebbe la grande quantità di serie disponibili.

Gli aspetti critici sono l'SD (ma vabbè si può anche soprassedere) e quello che succederà al servizio on demand "classico", immagino sparirà o verrà pesantemente ridimensionato. Trovo assurda poi la strategia di vendita, che senso ha metterlo a 5€ oppure gratis con HD più Sky famiglia, dato che il servizio non è in HD (ma suppongo serva il MySky HD...) e non c'entra una fava con Sky famiglia? In pratica non avrebbe senso sottoscrivere questo Box Sets, tanto varrebbe sottoscrivere direttamente Sky famiglia, che costa sempre 5€ ed ha inclusi i vari Discovery, History, ecc.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La qualità della visione sarà in SD*


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia  

SD


----------

